# Saudi Arabia PCC from Delhi - for people not residing in Saudi Arabia



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

Hello All,

BY any chance has anyone faced a similar situation, where in they need to take Saudi Arabia PCC when they are actually not in Saudi Arabia (VISA Expired) ffrom delhi?

I mean I need to apply for my fathers PCC, he has been there for some years and came back in 1996, Since 1996 he has been in India only. 

Now I need to take his PCC. How can I do that ?


I have gone through some of the forums... Everyone seems to agree that it is tough or next to impossible to take PCC from Saudi Arabia, if you are not in Saudi Arabia.


They say, go there for 5-10 days and take PCC and come back.. 

But this does not seem to be a practical solution. Could you please suggest ?

It has been more then 15 years since my father came back from Saudi Arabia...

What could be the possible solution ?


----------



## prototype_nsx (Feb 27, 2012)

timus17 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> BY any chance has anyone faced a similar situation, where in they need to take Saudi Arabia PCC when they are actually not in Saudi Arabia (VISA Expired) ffrom delhi?
> 
> ...


pcc takes exactly 14 days to be issued from jeddah, even if he comes i doubt he will get the pcc bcoz he will be on a visitor visa and not on the same visa which he had before, my advice will be to go and find an agent who has good connection with the saudi embassy in delhi since they dont deal with individuals, give them a copy of passport which has the saudi visa and a copy of the saudi permit if you have it and give it a try besides this there is no other way to obtain a pcc from them


----------



## mskksm14 (Oct 15, 2011)

timus17 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> BY any chance has anyone faced a similar situation, where in they need to take Saudi Arabia PCC when they are actually not in Saudi Arabia (VISA Expired) ffrom delhi?
> 
> ...


Dear Friends,

I am also in the same situation. I was there in Saudi for 14 months and now I need a PCC.  

PLease advise.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I will move this post to the middle east section


----------



## prototype_nsx (Feb 27, 2012)

mskksm14 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I am also in the same situation. I was there in Saudi for 14 months and now I need a PCC.
> 
> PLease advise.


as i mentioned in my earlier post, try to approach the saudi embassy through an agent maybe they will be able to help you or talk to a migration expert


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

prototype_nsx said:


> pcc takes exactly 14 days to be issued from jeddah, even if he comes i doubt he will get the pcc bcoz he will be on a visitor visa and not on the same visa which he had before, my advice will be to go and find an agent who has good connection with the saudi embassy in delhi since they dont deal with individuals, give them a copy of passport which has the saudi visa and a copy of the saudi permit if you have it and give it a try besides this there is no other way to obtain a pcc from them



Thanks Prototype...

I would search for some agent.... However what if we do not get PCC for my father from Saudi.. We can give PCC from India.. and he went long back around 15 years ago.... 

Are there any alternatives?


----------



## prototype_nsx (Feb 27, 2012)

timus17 said:


> Thanks Prototype...
> 
> I would search for some agent.... However what if we do not get PCC for my father from Saudi.. We can give PCC from India.. and he went long back around 15 years ago....
> 
> Are there any alternatives?


 i just remembered, you are suppose to provide pcc of countries you lived in the past 10 years only, your father doesnt need pcc from saudi.


----------



## Bioesl (Dec 3, 2013)

Good luck with it all.


----------

